# Fish Closeups...



## vc1111

I thought it might be nice to start a thread upon which we could post pictures of different species...so that we could have a reference for carving and painting lures.

Caught this walleye today (April 8, 2008):

















Here's a creek chub I caught Sunday, April 6, 2008:

















*
Please add yours...try to get a quality shot and keep it close so we can see the details, especially the head and side profile.*


----------



## vc1111

I just noticed that the walleye in the first photo has a really nice clear coat finish, doesn't he?


----------



## BigDaddy300

Nice eye Vince. Did you use the creek chub for bait? That first pic sure does look like a clear coat.


----------



## vc1111

Hey, Rick! Where you been hiding?

Nah, I didn't use the creek chub, but I thought about keeping a few for cut bait for the catfishing this summer.


----------



## BigDaddy300

I have been hibernating. I was beginning to think this winter was never going to end. Well it has and hopefully we will be seeing each other on the water soon.


----------



## fugarwi7

BigDaddy, was it you that posted a great close-up picture of a bluegill in another thread? If yes, this would be a good place to repost it...I would like to see it (save it too) for future reference. Thank you in advance if you can repost!


----------



## Rowhunter

These are some shot's I took last year.

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Doug, you sure those aren't your sucker gliders?


----------



## Rowhunter

Yup, I'm sure!


----------



## vc1111

Emerald Shiner...I _really_ want to make one of these and try to nail all the iridescent colors it has. It also has a flat white center "core" that will be tough to emulate. It is in my opinion, the most beautiful of all freshwater baitfish. And I am amazed at the grace of the eye and the gill area on these things. The colors are something only God could contrive. I have a template for the body, but I'm still working on the paint recipes...

Of course the picture doesn't do it justice. The greens on the back only show when the light hits it from a certain angle and the silvers on the belly are more perfect than a mirror. I accidentally snagged this one with a steelie hair jig, but managed to snap a quick photo.

Look at the blues and purples too. And the white "core which runs from the tail to the gill plate appears to be beneath an truly fantastic clear outer layer, which reflects the iridescents in the light. Its about 3 inches long...


----------



## Big Daddy

Here's a crappie...


----------



## Husky

vc1111 said:


> Emerald Shiner...I _really_ want to make one of these and try to nail all the iridescent colors it has. It also has a flat white center "core" that will be tough to emulate. It is in my opinion, the most beautiful of all freshwater baitfish. And I am amazed at the grace of the eye and the gill area on these things. The colors are something only God could contrive. I have a template for the body, but I'm still working on the paint recipes...
> 
> Of course the picture doesn't do it justice. The greens on the back only show when the light hits it from a certain angle and the silvers on the belly are more perfect than a mirror. I accidentally snagged this one with a steelie hair jig, but managed to snap a quick photo.
> 
> Look at the blues and purples too. And the white "core which runs from the tail to the gill plate appears to be beneath an truly fantastic clear outer layer, which reflects the iridescents in the light. Its about 3 inches long...


Vince, I'm requesting permission to use that pic for some photo finishing.
TIA


----------



## Columbusslim31

Here's a sunfish I caught last June. I hope it's sufficient:


----------



## vc1111

Husky, I'd love to see you use it. Here's a tighter shot:


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Colslim. that's a really beautiful shot of that fish.


----------



## Brian.Smith

small bow for you.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Are you sure that is a brown? Looks like a rainbow. Either way nice trout.


----------



## Brian.Smith

Sorry this is the brown.


----------



## Columbusslim31

vc1111 said:


> Thanks, Colslim. that's a really beautiful shot of that fish.


Thanks a lot. It's one of my favorite pics.


----------



## MrFry

Here is a strange fish i found while fishing. The other close-ups are there as well. I couldn't figure out how to put just the picture on the post.


----------



## pizza

that is a log perch and they are really cool looking. I've caught?/snagged in mouth? one and also seen a dead one before in one of the local rivers. 

Great idea for a paintjob(especially for river fisherman), I'd bet the smallies as well as most other bigger fish eat them!

They are small fish -pic pulled from internet.

edit: nice CLOSE UP on that log perch MrFry (be sure to click Mr.Fry's already fairly large image for a super close up)!


----------



## jerkin

Here's a rock bass.


----------



## BruceKY

1st Post. Nice sight with some great content!

Here is a threadfin shad with an AC00 shiner.

Bruce


----------



## rick karosa

hear ya go


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys. Keep 'em coming.

If you think of it, lay the fish down and get a side shot. If you hold the fish, its tough to see the mouth/gill area, which is part of the detail that needs to be painted.

Its nice to see we're getting a collection of species...and those are all nice fish too!


----------



## pizza

here's a rainbow and brook trout. They were so darn purty that I couldn't resist hijacking them from this thread.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=92999

Thanks Flyfish Dog!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Not really a closeup but who makes baits that look like flatheads


----------



## BigDaddy300

Here is a steelie. Not the greatest pic . It was taken with a phone.


----------



## BigDaddy300

A lake run smallie.


----------



## pizza

that is a beautiful smallie!


----------



## Bester

GREAT thread.


----------



## vc1111

The threadfin shad is one of the primary species eaten by muskies and I'm very interested in trying to duplicate this creature with paint as best I can. I've made several attempts over the winter and I'm getting closer, but still not satisfied with the results.

The challenge with this bait fish is found in the way it changes colors in the light.

I found this one at Leesville on Monday, Memorial Day 2008. It was barely alive and the colors and the scales were pretty much intact. It is about 6 inches in length and about 5 if you don't count the rays of the tail. I took several shots of it and cropped them close so you can see the beautiful subtle colors which God gave this creature...

















Here's what I notice in the above photo...The eye is set forward very close to the nose and the nose is almost snubbed, very rounded.

The colors? Well, what can you say, they are amazing really. The shoulders have what appears to be florescent green and blue and the area toward the head has a rich gold along with lesser hues of gold and a tiny touch of green (just a hint about 1/4 inch behind the eye). Note that toward the tail and near the rear belly fin there are traces of pink. 


Check out the lateral line area... There is a patch of gold just behind the gills that turns to silver as you look back along the line toward the tail. Finally the belly area is something that almost demands a an area of foil, although of course, foil will not truly do those colors justice...

Also, though its hard to see in the photo, this thing has the most amazing scale pattern...the scales near the belly are actually elongated plated that run in vertical rows.

Note also that the kill dot is not nearly as distinct as lure builders often portray it. The area around the gills is extremely complex and colorful and to make the challenge even greater, the colors you see with your eye are a function of how the light is hitting the fish at a given moment in time. If you move the fish a certain way, it seems to turn silver and white and all the purples, blues, greens, pinks, and golds, seem to disappear momentarily.


----------

